# You have too much money. Here's how to fix that.



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

About [email protected]


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I want them for the Italian made chassis'.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Too much money? You haven't seen my bank statements, have you?..lol. Always interested in new gear coming out though, thanks!


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

player99 said:


> I want them for the Italian made chassis'.


LOL yeah that's a bit over the top, not to mention the use of "boutique", "high-end" and "audiophile" in the text. My guess is they wanted to emulate Dave Grohl with the spokes-player. You only see his face for about 1 second toward the end, otherwise he looks like Grohl.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

IK is probably wishing there were trade shows this summer and fall. They've come out with a couple of new products in the synth realm as well.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

“Child’s Play” compared to the 3 new Universal Audio pedals! 😁


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

400$ is about average for an all in one pedal. This one has impressive features actually. Can’t wait to hear more about them.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Reflecting on the categories and form factor, I began to think "Wait, didn't Line 6 do that with the Modeller series 15 years ago?". And they did. This line also provides 16 effects from a category in each pedal, with three switches for selecting things and some parameters to tweak. But I imagine the improvements in audio quality since 2005, plus the display, the number of recallable presets, and the ability to use software to fiddle with things (similar to TC's "Toneprint"), bumps these up to an improved version of the Modeller pedals.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

*You have too much money. Here's how to fix that.

Cocaine.*


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

They had me at “Italian made aluminum chassis“ lol


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## phunkymunky (May 22, 2021)

No thanks


----------



## Jeff MacKillican (Jan 23, 2021)

But will it make me play any better?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jeff MacKillican said:


> But will it make me play any better?


Sometimes they do. Many players can end up "in the doldrums", and a new pedal - especially a different *category* of effect than they have traditionally used - can expand the range of their chops.

I often recommend a pitch-shifter/harmonizer pedal to people as a way of refocusing their playing on chord structure and harmony. Such pedals can add notes that a "normal" hand could not produce, and make notes and intervals that you wouldn't normally think of, simply because you can't fret a note and another one tone below on the same string at the same time. Expands one's thinking about playing, which I think makes for a better player.

I will also recommend getting an autowah as a way of refocusing one's playing to "the beat". Autowahs force one to think about guitar as a percussion instrument, where the timing and strength of a note strike is important. Doesn't mean you have to use it all the time. Rather, it may be an aspect of one's playing that you haven't paid as much attention to previously.

This is NOT an encouragement to buy every new thing that comes along. Rather, when you begin to feel stuck in your playing, and it just seems like you're noodling over the same riffs again and again, sometimes an effect that is very different from your same-old can foster a sense of "Hmm, I didn't know I could do that".


----------

